# One Hot Slingshot Design



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I recently received this Pocket Predator Side Shooter in G10 from Bill Hays . I already have been shooting the basic poly version . I found this to be a really good fit so I decided it was time for the upgraded G10 version . This one is 3/4 inch thick and has a slight dull finish that really mates and grips with my hand .The side shooter seems to be very versatile in fitting large and small hands . I have a large hand and find the pinch grip to be just right . The result is a good partnership between me and the shooter . I seem to be lighting matches with regularity with this bad boy ! Anyway here is a series of videos . All are different and all are raw uncut and UNEDITED as always .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm speechless, that looks soooooo easy :bowdown:


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Great superhuman shooting my friend! I think I need a frame that feels comfy and natural using the pinch grip. Maybe the sideshooter is it. My main style is a lot like you're showing in the videos except I support with the thumb instead of wrapping it. The thing is that when I try the pinch, I do well with it so it's worth further investigation. I just don't have a slingshot that feels natural enough with the pinch grip to encourage me to stick with it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome videos


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Amazing shooting Marty  Way to go!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

goodflite said:


> Great superhuman shooting my friend! I think I need a frame that feels comfy and natural using the pinch grip. Maybe the sideshooter is it. My main style is a lot like you're showing in the videos except I support with the thumb instead of wrapping it. The thing is that when I try the pinch, I do well with it so it's worth further investigation. I just don't have a slingshot that feels natural enough with the pinch grip to encourage me to stick with it.


The important thing is that the hold position be consistent from shot to shot . What happens with a bad hold is the forks cant backwards causing inconsistent uneven band pull. Naturally there are many other factors that come into play to get the shot right .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

You make it look so easy Marty. Absolutely amazing shooting....love watching your videos.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh my god!!!! Love your videos and your style!!!! Great!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding, you obviously have the touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, TF ... very impressive.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm kind of thinking that Marty might be a cyborg sent back from the future to show all of us how it's supposed to be done... and now that he's picked up a " phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range", that's exactly what he's doing!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Man that g10 looks awesome . I had one in red poly.. I cant wait to try a video like this. All you older gentlemen seem to be the celebs I hope to run into on the streets of nyc. Great shootin sir!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

You are a great pyromaniac!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> I'm speechless, that looks soooooo easy :bowdown:


Thanks Kalevala . It always looks easy in the video but that represents a lot of years of shooting .


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Not only entertaining but also helpful! This is the King of Sling right here! Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

goodflite said:


> Great superhuman shooting my friend! I think I need a frame that feels comfy and natural using the pinch grip. Maybe the sideshooter is it. My main style is a lot like you're showing in the videos except I support with the thumb instead of wrapping it. The thing is that when I try the pinch, I do well with it so it's worth further investigation. I just don't have a slingshot that feels natural enough with the pinch grip to encourage me to stick with it.


I have good moments and bad . I strive for consistent good moments or excellence . The misses really are our teacher . They are indicators of our technique and thinking . Sticking with it is the key .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Awesome videos


Thanks for watching and always being supportive .


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I will finally have a side shooter in the near future. It looks like a comfortable shooter.

Njones


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad he had time to make you one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Amazing shooting Marty  Way to go!


Thanks Randy . It all started with the match light contest . We had some fun .


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

O. k. ,....I'm stunned. Mabe I ought to cook up these chickpeas...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> You make it look so easy Marty. Absolutely amazing shooting....love watching your videos.


Thanks for watching and supporting Fran



grappo73 said:


> Oh my god!!!! Love your videos and your style!!!! Great!!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks Grappo . Appreciate it .



rockslinger said:


> Outstanding, you obviously have the touch! :thumbsup:


On some days I do and some I don't . Thanks for watching .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great shooting, TF ... very impressive.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles . Thank you for always viewing and supporting . Looks like you've been busy training Zeno .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of thinking that Marty might be a cyborg sent back from the future to show all of us how it's supposed to be done... and now that he's picked up a " phased plasma rifle in the 40 watt range", that's exactly what he's doing!


The Side Shooter is my phased plasma rifle .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Man that g10 looks awesome . I had one in red poly.. I cant wait to try a video like this. All you older gentlemen seem to be the celebs I hope to run into on the streets of nyc. Great shootin sir!


Yes the G10 is a fine slingshot material . It does feel good in the hand and looks good too . Thanks for watching and commenting . By the way I try to disregard the DOB information on my drivers licence by living well .


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

shootin. what brand of matches do you guys use?. in the uk we got "swan vestas". is all as far as I know.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

twang said:


> shootin. what brand of matches do you guys use?. in the uk we got "swan vestas". is all as far as I know.


I'm not familiar with the swan vestas . I use the Penley strike anywhere and the Diamond strike anywhere matches . I think the Penleys have a little better light ratio . The Diamonds are available at my local hardware store and cost less . They don't make them like they used to . If your hitting a match head from 33 feet that is an accomplishment .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome shooting as always! Your videos are making me want to attempt to achieve fire. Do you find you have to rough up the surface of the ammo to get a decent strike?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Awesome shooting as always! Your videos are making me want to attempt to achieve fire. Do you find you have to rough up the surface of the ammo to get a decent strike?


I've done a lot of experimenting of positioning the matches imagining what it will take to light them . I would strike them on surfaces seeing what it takes to get ignition . It seems a glancing scrape of a strike where the white tip meets the red part is what it takes . A little roughness helps . Too much speed can be frustrating because you destroy matches easier . A direct hit will cut the head right off or just remove the material from the stick . I've had a lot of matches that don't light . Remember . Hitting the match head is a win . The sound and sight of a successful light is so rewarding and drives you to keep pursuing this . Don't get frustrated or discouraged . It took me quite awhile to make it happen .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

TF what can I say man you make precise shooting look like a hike through the park. It was a pleasure, and a good learning experience slinging with you in that match lighting tournament. So I am taking it that the side shooter is your current go to frame as I know you have quite a few of Bills designs at this point ?

I really want to order a custom from Bill but he has so many dang nice designs its hard to decide I have always loved the scorpion and have a milbro pro one but know one from Bill will that that special something about it, and can come with the band clips which is nice not having to tie down. Which are a few of your favs from Bill, and why if you dont mind me asking your professional opinion my freind. If you do not feel like explaining in your thred just toss me a personal msg

Cheers and keep slinging my friend you are a inspiration to us all that strive to sling accurately.

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------

